# Long term health effects from a career in the forces.



## TheJono (5 May 2012)

Long time reader, first time poster here. I'm interested in joining the forces, I'd like to know from the veterans on here, from your personal experience, what have been the long term health effects of your career. Have your knees gone, back problems? etc. I'm interested in joining as a combat engineer and would like to do a full career 20 years + in the forces. However, i'm worried about the long term health effects that might plague me from a life of heavy lifting, physical and mental exertion etc. I'd just like to know personally from the soldiers(preferably but not limited to combat arms) what problems/minor annoyances  you've faced health wise as a result of life in the forces. Thanks.


----------



## dangerboy (5 May 2012)

It is hard to answer that question as I don't know what my body would be like if I did not spend 20 years in the military.  The only thing I am positive I can attribute to being in the military is my hearing, from being exposed to explosions and gunfire which I most likely would not have been exposed to if I was working somewhere else.  The other problems I have experienced, sore knees, back, ankle, and hip who knows it could be just normal wear and tear and no mater what job I was working, at my age would experience them.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 May 2012)

TheJono said:
			
		

> Long time reader, first time poster here. I'm interested in joining the forces, I'd like to know from the veterans on here, from your personal experience, what have been the long term health effects of your career. Have your knees gone, back problems? etc. I'm interested in joining as a combat engineer and would like to do a full career 20 years + in the forces. However, i'm worried about the long term health effects that might plague me from a life of heavy lifting, physical and mental exertion etc. I'd just like to know personally from the soldiers(preferably but not limited to combat arms) what problems/minor annoyances  you've faced health wise as a result of life in the forces. Thanks.



It is a proven fact that every single person who ever joins the Forces will eventually die...


----------



## Journeyman (5 May 2012)

But many of those who never experience Forces' life truely live   :nod:


----------



## seadog70 (8 Aug 2012)

Well speaking from an "older" perspective, aches and pains in the knees, joints and back are part of getting older. You'll get them eventually. One thing I can say about the forces, is that while I myself am still a "newbie", I've been healthier since I joined, in better shape, and received tons of encouragement to maintain a healthy lifestyle, which helps offset those aches and pains from getting the better of you. Basically, the better shape you're in, the longer your body's gonna last. Of course, the harder you are on your body, the quicker it may start to breakdown on you, but you can have any number of civilian jobs that will tear your body apart, the real difference here is the support and accessability of fitness equipment that's available for you to use.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2012)

Took 10 years for the Army to take my ACL. Fingers crossed I've got another 10 years before the other one goes. Your mileage may vary, some people do 30 years in great health, some people have awful luck and get hurt all the time. I'd definitely agree with Seadog about getting into shape and staying that way. The human body is surprisingly resilient, no matter what the CF tries to do to it.


----------



## Chernoble (13 Feb 2013)

I did 10 years in the PPCLI and now 6 years Air Force.  I have no negative physical effects from any of this "time in".  If you take care of your body above and beyond what the Forces offers you, it will take care of you.  If you eat like crap, drink, smoke and do no conditioning other than Unit PT, you will end up with pretty big problems in the long run.  

Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.



What a great positive attitude you have towards your brothers and sisters in the CF who have legitimate work related injuries.  

Attitudes like yours really help our suffering kin to overcome the stigma placed on seeking help and dealing with VA.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Feb 2013)

I developed Bi-lateral chronic compartment syndrome in my calves, punctured a patella tendon with barb wire on PLQ Mod 6, and went to the sandbox with a perfectly normal thyroid and came back with an abnormal one, as my immune system is now trying to kill it off. 

Experiences vary.


----------



## Chernoble (13 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> What a great positive attitude you have towards your brothers and sisters in the CF who have legitimate work related injuries.
> 
> Attitudes like yours really help our suffering kin to overcome the stigma placed on seeking help and dealing with VA.



You are obviously of the pre 90's generation who still thinks that this is a family and not a job/career.  To each, their own.

In response to your comment, look around you.  Many of the problems the people I work with are self inflicted due to obesity and general laziness.  We are a reflection of our population.  Legitimate injuries that are actually work related are completely fine in my opinion.

Some of my dischord spawns from the difficulty in attaining basic (medical) support for just about anything because I am "healthy".  The squeaky, or in this case, fat, wheel get's the oil


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.





			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Attitudes like yours really...



stink big time. :nod:




			
				Chernoble said:
			
		

> I applied for the UTPNCM last year and am waiting......
> ......
> hoping for a spot!



And you wanna be an officer   :facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> You are obviously of the pre 90's generation who still thinks that this is a family and not a job/career.  To each, their own.


Same TI as you and I consider the CF my family, especially the soldiers I'm responsible for. I don't consider it a short coming. 



> In response to your comment, look around you.  Many of the problems the people I work with are self inflicted due to obesity and general laziness.  We are a reflection of our population.  Legitimate injuries that are actually work related are completely fine in my opinion.





> you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.


PT and conditioning on your own time IS self-inflicted.  Perhaps you should have been more specific instead of saying "what _everyone else _does". Not everyone is out to squeeze every penny from VA.



> Some of my dischord spawns from the difficulty in attaining basic (medical) support for just about anything because I am "healthy".  The squeaky, or in this case, fat, wheel get's the oil


I'm not suggesting there are not malingers or lazy soldiers but on the same note soldiers who don't get small injuries sorted out can become combat ineffective after those little aches turn into chronic problems that require specialists and time off work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> .... Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Veteran's Affairs.


Really?   And should all those dealing with PTSD just "pull themselves up by their bootstraps"?

Pretty broad brush you're painting with, there.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> I did 10 years in the PPCLI and now 6 years Air Force.  I have no negative physical effects from any of this "time in".  If you take care of your body above and beyond what the Forces offers you, it will take care of you.  If you eat like crap, drink, smoke and do no conditioning other than Unit PT, you will end up with pretty big problems in the long run.
> 
> Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.



 Why do you see fit to dishonour those who have served and seen friends die, right in front of them? Why do you see fit to paint all our comrades who do have PTSD with the same brush over a few phonies?

I think you need.....never mind.....your mind is made up that PTSD is non-existant, and those that suffer a grievous loss just have to "get over it" :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (13 Feb 2013)

Someone please take his mirror away from in front of him......this self licking ice cream cone mantra is a little tiring......


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Feb 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> Someone please take his mirror away from in front of him......this self licking ice cream cone mantra is a little tiring......



Well, he is airforce now..


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Why do you see fit to dishonour those who have served and seen friends die, right in front of them? Why do you see fit to paint all our comrades who do have PTSD with the same brush over a few phonies?



To be fair, the OP asked about physical health effects and I believe that's what Chernoble was referring to.

That said, he _may_ think that PTSD is self-inflicted too.


----------



## Sythen (13 Feb 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To be fair, the OP asked about physical health effects and I believe that's what Chernoble was referring to.
> 
> That said, he _may_ think that PTSD is self-inflicted too.





			
				Chernoble said:
			
		

> Not to worry though, you can do what everyone else does and blame their self inflicted injuries and issues  on the Forces and try to squeeze money out of Vetran's Affairs.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

Okay, got me there.  I didn't read it that way.   :dunno:


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Feb 2013)

Back to the OP's post - any career you choose in life will have an impact on your body.  Sitting at a desk can lead to lower back pain, eye strain, and carpal tunnel syndrome. 

I do not have stats available, but I can tell you that many visits to the Base clinics are for musculoskeletal injuries.  Knees, backs, shoulders, etc.  Service in the Forces does place a strain on your body, and on your mind.  I can almost guarantee that you will be injured somehow in a career - be it a sprained ankle, pulled back muscles, cuts and bruises. Your best bet is to counter it with sound exercise routines, and a healthy lifestyle.

I can tell you, that while there is always room for improvement, the CF has so much to offer to prevent injuries.  We have Strengthen the Forces programs offering advice on healthy lifestyle choices, we have some excellent gyms out there, and a fitness staff that can work with you, and we have some damn fine health care professionals in case you are injured (Also note that our wait times for treatment are typically very much less than for civilians).

After twenty-one years of service, my medical file is on volume II or III - but I've got no regrets.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> You are obviously of the pre 90's generation who still thinks that this is a family and not a job/career.  To each, their own.



Just out of curiosity; why exactly did you join the CF?  You sound rather selfish, self-centered, full of yourself, etc.  Not exactly the qualities that most would find beneficial to an organization such as the CF.   If you don't believe in the CF family, and at the looks of it 'team playing', then why are you in the CF?  Money?  If it is for money and power (you applied to become an officer) then you are quite 'mercenary' in your outlook on life.  Pathetic.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Feb 2013)

Did a full career in the Air Force and now as a senior citizen I feel my state of health is above average  (and my doctor agreed yesterday.)
I attribute this to being in an organization that motivated me from the first day to the last to recognize the value of personal fitness.
As many have said being in shape  makes many of life's obstacles go a lot easier.

And I have got to know some great stairwells.


----------



## Loachman (13 Feb 2013)

I have developed elevated cynicism levels and an intolerance to idiocy, but not to the point of concern for my health.


----------



## Scott (13 Feb 2013)

Some dental issues are self indicted. They occur when douchebaggery is rewarded with a wap to the yap. I've seen loads of that shit happen.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Feb 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I have developed elevated cynicism levels and an intolerance to idiocy, but not to the point of concern for my health.



How about other peoples health ;D


----------



## cupper (13 Feb 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I have developed elevated cynicism levels and an intolerance to idiocy, but not to the point of concern for my health.



And it's all self inflicted. ;D


----------



## Chernoble (14 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Really?   And should all those dealing with PTSD just "pull themselves up by their bootstraps"?
> 
> Pretty broad brush you're painting with, there.



Don't try to turn this into a PTSD discussion.  Please read the original posters comments and questions.  Don't you practically own these forums? I find it hard to believe you can't read that far up.

Off topic:
I also find it cute that my posts are being "watched" because I don't look at everyone and everything in the CF with rose coloured glasses. Not everyone has to be as "hardcore" as everyone else to fully contribute to the Force and not everyone sees it as being a perfect organization.  What I have learned from being Air Force is that it's important to be able to take criticism and work with it to make things better than to pretend "we won" after every failed exercise.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> Don't try to turn this into a PTSD discussion.  Please read the original posters comments and questions.  Don't you practically own these forums? I find it hard to believe you can't read that far up.


Just saying that if the broad principle of "it's generally the fault of the 'scammer' " applies to one class of injury, it makes one wonder if it applies to other classes.

Done here - have a great career being so much better than the rest of the peons who pass their fitness tests.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> What I have learned from being Air Force is that it's important to be able to take criticism



Sounds like you've had plenty of practice.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> I also find it cute that my posts are being "watched" because I don't look at everyone and everything in the CF with rose coloured glasses.


Your posts are being "watched"...now "moderated" based on how people react to your posts. The overwhelming majority of posts garner no response whatsoever, but occasionally someone will come across as such a massive douchebag that the negative Milpoints add up, including an escalating scale of attention by the Moderators.

Maybe next time you're staring in your mirror, take _your_ rose-coloured glasses off; maybe it's not everyone else who's out of step.


----------



## MARS (14 Feb 2013)

What is that old adage? "Don't write anything on the Internet that you wouldn't otherwise yell in a room full of strangers"?  Something like that.  

Well, you posted some inflammatory stuff on a website that has I don't know how many THOUSANDS of members.  And it garnered what I think would be a similar reaction had you shouted it out in a room full of thousands of people.  Now, maybe you are right and the majority of us are wrong.  But the basic principles of statistics and the law of averages is not on your side. I  haven't seen any posts that agree with your POV, so the silent majority either doesn't care enough about the issue to support you or are in silent agreement with those who have posted.  

Maybe what you wrote wasn't as well articulated as you would have been had his been a face to face conversation. The onus remains on you to better explain what you wrote.  But I haven't seen anything that better and more reasonably explains your point of view.  

So yeah, the mods on this site are acting like I would expect the PMC of your mess to react if you had stated your opinion there.  Which is " why is that crowd of people circled around that ONE guy and why are they agitated and poking him in the chest?"  The PMC would likely come over to investigate, try to defuse the situation and make sure things don't get further of of hand.  If one particular individual appears to be the instigator of all this discontent, then the PMC has to address that somehow. The mods are doing something vey similar.

You are, and remain free to post what you want here providing it adheres to the site's rather liberal guidelines.  But seriously, if you post controversial or inflammatory and, in my opinion, poorly worded and ill considered opinions, well bud, it's a free country and be ready for some feedback from people who have opposing points of view.  

Regards,

MARS
Milnet.ca mentor


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Your posts are being "watched"...now "moderated" based on how people react to your posts. The overwhelming majority of posts garner no response whatsoever, but occasionally someone will come across as such a massive douchebag that the negative Milpoints add up, including an escalating scale of attention by the Moderators.
> 
> Maybe next time you're staring in your mirror, take _your_ rose-coloured glasses off; maybe it's not everyone else who's out of step.


Good post. Much better and more diplomatic than what I want to say.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2013)

Agree with Jim, some of that posters comments were way OUT of line.


----------

